# Is FreeBSD tracking illumos ZFS?



## stefanlasiewski (Mar 28, 2012)

Is the FreeBSD ZFS project using the illumos ZFS code as it's upstream source?

The page at http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFS appears to suggest that illumos is the new upstream for ZFS, but I want to check to make sure.

I am just unable to find the canonical history under http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/ , or any discussion the mailinglists.

Thank you,

-= Stefan


----------



## serverhamster (Apr 5, 2012)

I've heard about a _ZFS foundation_, but they work in secret, and have a hidden mailing list.


----------

